# Blah...



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Do you ever have one of those days where you just don't want to do anything? You are just Blah?

I really think it has something to do with how negative it has been here at work. Lots of backstabbing and complaining about the others, and for some reason - they all come to me. I hate it. So today I finally stood up for myself (yah me) and said enough was enough - you all hash it out. So hopefully they will.

Now when I get off of work in an hour - I am supposed to rush home and get ready for the property management people to come up for the first time since we moved in 15 months ago. They know that we have 2 dogs, but they do not know about the 2 horses, 6 sheep, 22 goats, cat and other dog...... the owner does and doesn't care - but they don't so this should be interesting.

Not to mention I don't feel like "making things **** and span" so I'm not. To bad if they don't like it - don't come up to the house at the end of a work week when we all work over 1 hour each way from the ranch. It is not that it is dirty, but I just threw the mail on the curio and what not. 

I just want to go home and play with my goaties. Maybe get the gull up to get on one of my horses that i have never ever been on since I owned them. heck I don't know. I just miss sitting out in the pen with them all.


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

I so feel for you Allison. I call it "my get-up-and-go got-up-and-went." I have a 45 minute commute each way to earn the money to support my critters - the two and four legged variety. Sometimes it's hard to keep the office politics & stress from sapping my energy to go be with the critters.

It's even more frusterating when the work environment is so much less enthusiastic than a pen full of goaties that are so happy to see you..... or the soft nickering one of the horses will make when you're scratching on them....

My house looks 'lived in." It isn't a stinky pig sty by any means, but definitely not "in-law company for Thanksgiving" clean.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

That is exactly it - I just want to take my chances and get on my paint and see what happens. Maybe if I can find my son's helmet I might just try it. That way if something happens, someone will be coming up soon and will find me - LOL!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I have that very same Blah issue going! Must be in the air....I may get off work at 2 in the afternoon, but I'm there by 5 am....with my job I'm constantly moving, on my feet and well when I get busy with the lunch rush..it's me myself and I ...it can be very stressful making sure all the food ordered is the way the customer wants it...and in a reasonable amount of time, today I had a rush that lasted 2 1/2 hours...standing over a 400* grill, fryers, ovens may not seem bad now, because it's cold but it was not fun at all today! I believe I made a count of 52 order slips, some with 2 orders on them, in that amount of time.
I just wanted a nap when I got home....not !!! It's really cold and windy, so I wanted to be sure all my goats were comfy as well as Candy's girls, they all brighten my day regardless of how rotten work was....just the general.."feed me mom" I get from all of them makes it all worthwhile.

Hope all goes well with your evening Allison. And make sure when you get on your mare....you do it where the ground hasn't frozen solid yet!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

I DEFINITELY know the feeling! I hope things have been better for you today Allison :hug: And you should see my house! I am just now starting to get things back in order! I have a Husband that would make 5 four year olds feel like a vacation!!! LOL :doh:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah...blahs. But it they usually disappear once I get outside with chores and playing with goats.
I have no desire to make my house **** & span hardly ever anymore. So long as things dot smell & the laundry is somewhat caught up I call it good enough!
Good for you Allison for standing up for yourself at work!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Things were better when I got home and out with the animals. BUT, the lady from the rental company NEVER showed or called - really upset me because I had to cancel my school project and reschedule so that I could be here. Then the chimney guy was supposed to come also - called at 8 something saying he would be here at 9ish this morning.

Well he came at 9 was gone by 10. Caught hunters just past my land - really nice retired father and his son - ended up giving them some goat milk fudge, raw goats milk, and they want to buy a meat lamb and meat goat from me next year - woo hoo! And the older man is going to talk to his doctor about the goats milk - and if so, he is going to start purchasing goats milk from me. SO that worked out.

Farrier was supposed to be here at 11 - it is now 2 - no call hasn't shown. Tried to call and got his voice mail. SO unsure what is going on there.

Went out to get cha cha pics of everyone before blood draws - one broke a horn that I had banded - so had to burn it (sounded like I was torturing the entire herd - but oh well - hopefully it scared the deer off - as there are other hunters out back!)

Let the bucks out with the sheep and horses - they are totally confused - BUT Boots that was bred by the sheep ram was back in heat - so she is being taken care of by the Boer - hopefully he figures out how to "finish" this time.

Laverne my paint mare is all up in my business - not sure what her deal is. Following me everywhere. Led her to a stump and was working with her with weight on her back. Just as I was getting up the nerve to try it - phone rings - its hubby saying don't you dare! Party pooper. So while I am talking to him - I am still on the stump and Laverne swears that I have treats in my pocket that I am not sharing and so she BITES my wrist trying to get into the pocket. So now the top of my wrist is bruised - oh well - she didn't mean to.

So now I am uploading the rest of the pics for you all!!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I am like that too atm, cos the weather is so ridiculously bad here today. Just want to go back to bed ...


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

lol Keren windy and wet :GAAH:


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Wow, well you didn't have to go far to get those buyers for milk! Lol.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Yep, Blah

Not been my day either. More vet bills since my dog got a UTI and the weather is FREEZING here. Sorry, but I don't like the cold.


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Yeah, its probably the weather affecting everyone.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I know the feeling of the back stabber's and complainers ....it isn't pleasant.....Good for you ..to stand your ground ...and tell them "STOP"...."You go girl"... :hug:  

How did your property management go Allison? What did they say about all the other animals?


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Goodness Allison! I am sorry you are having such a rough couple of days. Trust me, I DEFINITELY know the feeling! It is good that you might have a buyer for goat's milk though! Goat's milk fudge, huh?... mmmmmm... sounds good! :drool:



kelebek said:


> Just as I was getting up the nerve to try it - phone rings - its hubby saying don't you dare! Party pooper.


 :slapfloor: Just like a man.... always ruining our fun! :slapfloor: I guess atleast you listen to him... whenever mine tells me "NO!", I usually do it anyways :angel2:


----------

